# Finally losing weight and sticking to my diet, but....



## Itburnstopee (Sep 7, 2017)

I ended up just being a trash person and not sticking to my cut andgot up to 247, now I'm not being a Lil bitch and I'm at 234. I know it's mostly water, but I'm sure there's some fat there too. Okay so when I try to eat steak or chicken my appetite disappears after the first bite. I've had this issue for a few month now, even when I was clearly eating over maintenance. I don't get it. When I was bulking my mouth would water at the thought of the stuff. Now it takes actual effort just to chew and eat it. These are the only foods it happens with. And it's weird because I feel stuffed after eating a couple bites, which would be fine and I could save it for the next day except I then haven't hit my macros.


i do not think it has anything to do with my cut or macros because, like I said, I've had it happen even while eating over maintenance. I had a killer deadlift session today and I'm about to cook up the steak I have but I can't imagine tonight will be any different.


is this normal? Any other high protein but affordable foods/meats I can eat that I may have better luck with?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2017)

Training to eat is the same as any other training .Its hard and takes practice .Untill u can eat for your goals don't use any gear


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> I ended up just being a trash person and not sticking to my cut andgot up to 247, now I'm not being a Lil bitch and I'm at 234. I know it's mostly water, but I'm sure there's some fat there too. Okay so when I try to eat steak or chicken my appetite disappears after the first bite. I've had this issue for a few month now, even when I was clearly eating over maintenance. I don't get it. When I was bulking my mouth would water at the thought of the stuff. Now it takes actual effort just to chew and eat it. These are the only foods it happens with. And it's weird because I feel stuffed after eating a couple bites, which would be fine and I could save it for the next day except I then haven't hit my macros.
> 
> 
> i do not think it has anything to do with my cut or macros because, like I said, I've had it happen even while eating over maintenance. I had a killer deadlift session today and I'm about to cook up the steak I have but I can't imagine tonight will be any different.
> ...



Weird dilemma... 

Do you not like the taste? As for other proteins just go take a stroll thru the grocery store and see what they got.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 8, 2017)

I get like that when I eat chicken too often. like prep 8 huge chicken breasts, the last 2 are almost impossible to swallow I'm so over it by that point. but I sick it down cause I'm not gonna cook every night. add some fish, lean ground beef or ground turkey to switch shit up mang


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2017)

Just put yourself in a trance and eat the shit...


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 8, 2017)

What about turkey?  Not whole parts, but patties, ground meat.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 8, 2017)

He's actually correct on almost every point. Especially the last one. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Px7Uc2GrnhE


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 8, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I get like that when I eat chicken too often. like prep 8 huge chicken breasts, the last 2 are almost impossible to swallow I'm so over it by that point. but I sick it down cause I'm not gonna cook every night. add some fish, lean ground beef or ground turkey to switch shit up mang


Yeah, leaning out on chicken is easy.  After the 8th time you've had rice, broccoli, and chicken breast in one week, you don't even care to eat any more!  I can't cook chicken breasts enough different ways.  Did it for about 8 months, though, and definitely reaped the benefits.  Lots of forced feeding...
I did a lot of the turkey burger patties, too.  Throw some Montreal seasoning on there and they're good for low fat, high protein variety and not as dry as whole turkey.
It's all mental, though.  The more you see the changes in your body, the easier it gets to stick to the routine.
Do yourself a favor and don't do cheat days.  Stay away from garbage food long enough and you won't even want it after a while.  
I wouldn't do cheat days or meals, but when I went to a social function I ate what was there and didn't feel guilty.
I digress, but the point is that I believe a large part of it is in your head.  Stay strong mentally and stay focused on your goals and it'll become effortless.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 8, 2017)

Lot of different species of fish out there bud....eat it!


----------



## DF (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't ever seem to get sick of ground beef & rice.  Chicken & rice gets old quick.  Try some different spices.  I like to throw in some taco season mix here & there.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 9, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Weird dilemma...
> 
> Do you not like the taste? As for other proteins just go take a stroll thru the grocery store and see what they got.


I love the taste, everything should be promoting my appetite even more for this stuff but it completely shuts my hunger down


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 9, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Just put yourself in a trance and eat the shit...


That's what I've been doing man. But if there's a way to get my ravenous appetite for the stuff back, I'd like to find it


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 9, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> What about turkey?  Not whole parts, but patties, ground meat.


Afyer this storm passes I'm gonna go out and grab some, that may actually be perfect


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 12, 2017)

sometimes you can catch the ground turkey on sale the big 3lb pack for 7.99 can't beat that, lean and way cheaper than lean ground beef which rarely goes on sale. shit man I prep all these meals and eat them cold-work truck temp daily, it's terrible at times but like knightmare said you stick with it and watch yourself transform you know what you gotta do it gets easier


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 13, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> sometimes you can catch the ground turkey on sale the big 3lb pack for 7.99 can't beat that, lean and way cheaper than lean ground beef which rarely goes on sale. shit man I prep all these meals and eat them cold-work truck temp daily, it's terrible at times but like knightmare said you stick with it and watch yourself transform you know what you gotta do it gets easier



Shit man I gotta keep an eye out for a deal like that. Just got power back today and some ground turkey


----------



## CardinalJacked (Sep 13, 2017)

Tbh, whenever I buy big chicken breast and cook that up that's how I feel. But when I buy chicken breast tenderloins (pretty much just smaller version) it's alot easier for me to eat. Idk, it's weird but it works.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 13, 2017)

I rarely eat chicken unless it's in a salad...just can't do it...well...unless it's rotisserie and that's too much work for me, I live off of 
extra lean ground turkey...just the way it is and works wonders 

Hope you get it figured out


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 13, 2017)

Eating my ground turkey now, it's good and the appetite is totally there. Actually I feel super in control with this right now, no desire to eat more than I need but I'm definitely enjoying it to where I could eat this everyday


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 21, 2017)

I need a great diet for weight loss but muscle gain


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 22, 2017)

Grejbgik said:


> I need a great diet for weight loss but muscle gain



What you need is a grammar teacher and a life coach


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 22, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> What you need is a grammar teacher and a life coach



lmao 10 char


----------

